# Looking for a little bit of help for a new clutch



## usmonaro (Apr 9, 2009)

2004 GTO M6. All stock except for CAI & Msd ignition wires. 87k+ on the factory clutch. Car has maybe been to the strip 10 times, but gets driven pretty hard on the street. I don't plan on doing any upgrades to this car anytime soon. 

I would like to know what is standard to replace on these cars, because I see that most of the kits I've seen come with the flywheel for these cars. I have been debating also on putting a slave cylinder on because my factory one still works great and I work with auto parts and there is a high failure rate with aftermarket slave cylinders. 

Thanks guys.


----------

